# A Little Artsy



## jttheclockman

Tried playing around with some artsy stuff. Not easy shooting shiney objects. Any comments are always welcomed. Not a photo buff and I hare taking the camera out of autopilot Best I can do with the other guy flying the plane. It's fun I guess.


----------



## Whaler

Outstanding pen and pictures John.


----------



## aggromere

Great photos.  Wish I was smart enough to take my camera off auto pilot!


----------



## mrcook4570

Lighting, focus, and quality of the photo are outstanding.  A different color background, however, would work better with the green in the malachite.


----------



## bobjackson

Great pictures and the pen is marvelous.


----------



## atsowers

All photos are well done.  The lighting and exposure seem right on.  Compositionally, I like the first one the best.  The pen positioned diagonally (as well as the wrinkle in the background) brings more life to the picture and draws your eye into the photograph.

Nice job.
Andy


----------



## ed4copies

The pen is great JT!!  The background is different, but gets attention.  Trouble is, to me, my attention went to the watch.  MAYBE it's because I look at the time frequently during the day--I may be more fixated on time than most.

But, when I found the pen it IS nice and the picture is sure sharp!!  Great photography!!


----------



## Rangertrek

Terrific photography (wish I could do as good) and the pen is topnotch.  My attention went form pen to watch.  If you are selling on line or creating a catalog, I would just have the pen as the emphasis.  Just MHO.


----------



## whistlebritches

Just outta pure curiosity, did you manually adjust the time on the watch between each pic?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Reminds me when I did something very similar, but your photo is better. But that being said I had more comments on the watch then the pens...
Your photo skills have grown by leaps in the last year....


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Pretty darn good John. At least your watch doesn't have arm hair in the band like Roy's  :biggrin:

In all seriousness if I wanted to nit pick, there is some reflection in the watch that would be nice to eliminate.  Don't ask me how though.:redface:


----------



## jttheclockman

First let me say thanks to all for taking a look and for the kind words. I feel I need to address a couple of the comments and will try to get them all in this post. I still have alot to learn and if I could get the camera out of auto mode I probably could take it up another notch. But that is something for another time  Yes reflections are a real pain when dealing with metals. What I really needed to do was bounce all my light sources but I was just looking for something quick. 




mrcook4570 said:


> Lighting, focus, and quality of the photo are outstanding. A different color background, however, would work better with the green in the malachite.


 
Thanks and you are correct about the cloth color. My object actually was just to see how well the color photographs because I want to use it for the front page on my web site. I just grabbed one of my better pens to play with. 



atsowers said:


> All photos are well done. The lighting and exposure seem right on. Compositionally, I like the first one the best. The pen positioned diagonally (as well as the wrinkle in the background) brings more life to the picture and draws your eye into the photograph.
> 
> Nice job.
> Andy


 
Thanks Andy and I agree with you also and it was actually the last photo I took for the day.





ed4copies said:


> The pen is great JT!! The background is different, but gets attention. Trouble is, to me, my attention went to the watch. MAYBE it's because I look at the time frequently during the day--I may be more fixated on time than most.
> 
> But, when I found the pen it IS nice and the picture is sure sharp!! Great photography!!


 
Thanks Ed. The idea behind the shot is basically a highend pen like that is associated with classy things and I chose a watch. Now my Rolex is in the shop to get repaired so I grabbed one of my everyday watches. Nothing special behind the watch choice. 



Rangertrek said:


> Terrific photography (wish I could do as good) and the pen is topnotch. My attention went form pen to watch. If you are selling on line or creating a catalog, I would just have the pen as the emphasis. Just MHO.


 
I have no attention of doing this with the web site except for standout shots like the homepage. 




whistlebritches said:


> Just outta pure curiosity, did you manually adjust the time on the watch between each pic?


 
No those were the actual times I took the shot. Had to go out for a few hours as you can see



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Reminds me when I did something very similar, but your photo is better. But that being said I had more comments on the watch then the pens...
> Your photo skills have grown by leaps in the last year....


 
Roy, thanks for the kind words. I have to say I picked up alot of pointers right here on this site. We had and still have people here that are way ahead of me in photo skills and it behooves people to listen to them if they do make suggestions and you are serious about photos. Sir your photos were some of the ones I envied after. The watch is just a prop. One of my everyday watches. The Rolex is in the shop.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

The Rolex is in the shop. [/quote]

*Yours  too!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:*


----------



## jttheclockman

Yes Roy those things are pretty touchy. All that bling slows them down.:biggrin:

One good thing came out of doing this little excersie. I notice the date on my watch is off and I never realized I am 12 hours behind. I must have set it for am when it should have been pm. Story of my life. No wonder I am always behind on things.


----------



## studioso

are you sharpening your images? how?

do you have photoshop?

you might know this, but virtually all professional watch pictures are taken with the hands at 10:10  (or 2:50). check it out.


----------



## 76winger

OKLAHOMAN said:


> The Rolex is in the shop.


 
*Yours  too!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:*[/quote]

Mine's still in the display cabinet, where it will probably remain since I can't see ever getting one of those in the budget. :frown:


----------



## thewishman

John, I don't believe that is a handmade pen. You may have fooled the others here at the IAP, but I have incontrovertible proof...


There are no fingerprints on any of the pen's surfaces, ipso facto it cannot have been handmade. HAH! Faultless logic! Thank you!


----------



## thewishman

I may have been watching too many lousy detective shows.:redface:


----------



## SDB777

Can't really add much that hasn't already been said.....just wanted to stay well done!





Scott (front cover material) B


----------



## rogerwaskow

Hi
It took you about 20 min per shot. Thats pretty good. I like the pen as well


----------



## wizard

John, Those are some beautiful pictures. Elegant is the word that comes to mind!!
Regards, Doc


----------



## jttheclockman

rogerwaskow said:


> Hi
> It took you about 20 min per shot. Thats pretty good. I like the pen as well


 

Not really. I would shoot a bunch of different photos and then upload to the computer and see if I like any and procede from there. At one point I had to go out for a few hours and when I returned I decided to finish up what I was attempting. Thus the long stretch of time between. Heck I usually take a few minutes and move on but this was something I have never tried before so was trying different looks. You should have seen some of the other ideas That is what is nice about digital photography., one button deletes all

Thanks for looking.


----------

